# Bobcat Problem



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

We have a problem with our door and wiper. The switch for the wiper does not have any power to it. I tried to test the fuse but am unsure with fuse is the correct one. There are a few fuses missing in the panel. I put a 25A fuse in the "UNSWITCH" spot and my dome light started working and I got power to the motor for the wiper. The problem is the wiper keeps going even if the machine is off and key is out.

Now the machine won't start and when the key is on the panel keeps flashing. The only code I get is 3-14. The fues panel is buzzing and some of the relays are clicking. 

What did I do?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

pcs;327843 said:


> We have a problem with our door and wiper. The switch for the wiper does not have any power to it. I tried to test the fuse but am unsure with fuse is the correct one. There are a few fuses missing in the panel. I put a 25A fuse in the "UNSWITCH" spot and my dome light started working and I got power to the motor for the wiper. The problem is the wiper keeps going even if the machine is off and key is out.
> 
> Now the machine won't start and when the key is on the panel keeps flashing. The only code I get is 3-14. The fues panel is buzzing and some of the relays are clicking.
> 
> What did I do?


Code 3-14 is "Extremely low battery voltage"

So I would say what ever you did is causing something to stay on and drain power.

And I Think, but don't quote me on it, but the Whiper fuse is the one in the slot above unswitched. the alt & accessories.

Machine is on a job site right now, so I can't really check with the voltage meter.


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

Thanks for the help. I'll check the battery tomorrow.


----------

